
Netflix show 13 Reasons Why associated with 28.9% rise in suicide rates in youth - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/bisiq5/the_netflix_show_13_reasons_why_was_associated/
======
throwaway77384
Not to spoil this, but what were the reasons? Are they convincing? Like
another commenter said, the show apparently states that "justice in life is
not possible" and in my opinion that is rather valid, considering what you can
get away with as soon as you attain some sort of arbitrary status, as a high
public office or just a lot of wealth.

I don't want to kill myself, because I get more joy out of being a constant
thorn in the sides of the corrupt, but as a teenager you may well feel
differently. And for good reason. I felt more helpless as a teenager as well
and did at times ponder whether a strongly worded suicide note along with
suicide would achieve more than anything else I could have done.

That is no longer true, but that still doesn't change that I did experience
those feelings.

Isn't it more important to address this than to (as perhaps legislators may
try) simply prohibit media that deal with these themes?

See the most recent scandal in the UK where a debate kicked off around whether
instagram et al should allow content from people showing off their self-harm,
etc...

------
rahuldottech
Full title that HN wouldn't allow:

The Netflix show "13 Reasons Why" was associated with a 28.9% increase in
suicide rates among U.S. youth ages 10-17 in the month (April 2017) following
the shows release, after accounting for ongoing trends in suicide rates,
according to a study.

------
danso
Here's the press release from NIH.gov:

[https://www.nimh.nih.gov/news/science-news/2019/release-
of-1...](https://www.nimh.nih.gov/news/science-news/2019/release-
of-13-reasons-why-associated-with-increase-in-youth-suicide-rates.shtml)

The study as it appears on the journal's website:

[https://www.jaacap.org/article/S0890-8567(19)30288-6/fulltex...](https://www.jaacap.org/article/S0890-8567\(19\)30288-6/fulltext)

------
rahuldottech
> many are strongly opposed to the confusing messages in the show (justice in
> life is not possible, but kill yourself and you might just get revenge).
> Many experts insist that the show glamorizes suicide and may even set off or
> increase suicidal ideation in vulnerable teens.

From [0], April 2017

[0]: [https://www.weareteachers.com/problem-with-13-reasons-
why/](https://www.weareteachers.com/problem-with-13-reasons-why/)

------
orian
And... that would be about the "social responsibility" of business.

This is clearly a huge social cost. How should a society, government deal with
situation like this? How they do right now? (I'm interested in a general view,
not only the US, cause they're crazy about "do what you want no matter the
social cost")

